# baby ferret found st helens



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

my friend has found a baby ferret in the road, i have put it up for rehome for her but if anyone knows of anyone that has recently lost one please get in touch, however i think this little girl has just been mistreated n dumped 

this is the rehome ad 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/reho...gent-home-wanted-baby-ferret.html#post4604425


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Good luck finding her a new home babe! You have a PM! xxx


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

thanx hun, probably bring her back here 2night, i hope some one wants her coz if not i know il end up keeping her n i really cant have anymore :gasp: the amount of poo u get from 9 ferrets is just huge :devil:


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

this little girl is on her way 2 the ferret rescue in wigan, if anyone thinks this could be there baby ferret pm me n il pass the rescues number on


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Hey babe, Clark told me she was pretty when he came back from yours tonight. I said "you should have brought it home then" :lol2:
I think for a split second, he was actually thinking "Mmm, maybe" :lol2:


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Hey babe, Clark told me she was pretty when he came back from yours tonight. I said "you should have brought it home then" :lol2:
> I think for a split second, he was actually thinking "Mmm, maybe" :lol2:


i know she was/is pretty clark was feeding her for me n having a cuddle i could tell he was like awwwww, she is now at the rescue in wigan now jonny dropped her off 2night as i was putting jessica 2 bed. 

however some people seem 2 think iv done a bad thing sending her 2 a proper ferret rescue n think i should have kept her until i found the owners, personally i think i did enought n the op rang round some local vets etc n none had been reported missing, dont know what some people expect others 2 do, MADNESS

if the owners do see this thread tho il put them in contact with the rescue n they can pay any vet bills food bills etc the lady at the rescue may have for her etc but im very doutful the old owners will come 4ward she was so thin n very dirty when found. jonny said the lady at the rescue was lovely she is being kept in the house n will defo get the proper care needed, i thought she may need worming but she told me on the phone its a big NO NO, so its good she is with someone more knowledgable than me


----------



## littlehelen (Nov 5, 2008)

The little irl will be fine now she is at the rescue.
She will get the care she needs and if her owner is looking for her I think that they are more likely to ring a ferret rescue than they are to ring Jen to see if she has been handed in!

Well done all involved


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> i know she was/is pretty clark was feeding her for me n having a cuddle i could tell he was like awwwww, she is now at the rescue in wigan now jonny dropped her off 2night as i was putting jessica 2 bed.
> 
> however some people seem 2 think iv done a bad thing sending her 2 a proper ferret rescue n think i should have kept her until i found the owners, personally i think i did enought n the op rang round some local vets etc n none had been reported missing, dont know what some people expect others 2 do, MADNESS
> 
> if the owners do see this thread tho il put them in contact with the rescue n they can pay any vet bills food bills etc the lady at the rescue may have for her etc but im very doutful the old owners will come 4ward she was so thin n very dirty when found. jonny said the lady at the rescue was lovely she is being kept in the house n will defo get the proper care needed, i thought she may need worming but she told me on the phone its a big NO NO, so its good she is with someone more knowledgable than me


When did anyone suggest you was doing a bad thing sending the ferret to a ferret rescue. If you read back you might see that some thought it was wrong trying to sell the ferret rather than look for the owners first after only having the ferret for a couple of hours.:bash:

I dont think once did anyone suggest taking to a ferret rescue was wrong. 

A big thanks should also go to that person who pmed you to contact the ferret rescue before you sold it to someone.:notworthy:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

CBR1100XX said:


> When did anyone suggest you was doing a bad thing sending the ferret to a ferret rescue. If you read back you might see that some thought it was wrong trying to sell the ferret rather than look for the owners first after only having the ferret for a couple of hours.:bash:
> 
> I dont think once did anyone suggest taking to a ferret rescue was wrong.
> 
> A big thanks should also go to that person who pmed you to contact the ferret rescue before you sold it to someone.:notworthy:


Jen wasn't trying to sell the ferret! She was seeing if she could line up a new home incase the owners weren't found!


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

CBR1100XX said:


> When did anyone suggest you was doing a bad thing sending the ferret to a ferret rescue. If you read back you might see that some thought it was wrong trying to sell the ferret rather than look for the owners first after only having the ferret for a couple of hours.:bash:
> 
> I dont think once did anyone suggest taking to a ferret rescue was wrong.
> 
> A big thanks should also go to that person who pmed you to contact the ferret rescue before you sold it to someone.:notworthy:


god give it a rest

yer i was trying 2 sell the ferret n make a fortune wasnt i :bash:, for god sake get a grip man, i was wanting a home for it as i didnt have space or time, what is wrong with asking a 5a rehome fee so someone wouldnt just say yer il have it coz it was free. even a very small fee of a 5a puts freebe hunters off, i was truthful with the ads i could have said yer its mind n sold it for more money but i was honest n asked a small fee that would cover some of the flea treatment n bath it got, my friend didnt get them for fee u know. anyone that did want it knew the situation. i offered 2 my friend on here that evening for FREE but she didnt get back 2 me in time n by the time she pmed back the day after it had already been taken to the rescue that night, which was extra money in petrol paid out n the time it took taking the ferret there n back when my oh could have been attending to his animals, however he had 2 say up late 2 get them done. 

i offered it 2 my friend laura for FREE coz i know she is genuine wouldnt have sold it on wouldnt have wanted to breed n wouldnt have got fed up of it after a week or so. 

for god sake a rescue (wont name any names but it knows who it is) pms people to ask how much animals are worth b4 putting them up for rehome when they keep stating they have a set fee as they want 2 get as much as possible for it, even when its cost them nothing in vets fees ect n when ur at there house they get phone calls asking for reps n say they will be available til a certain day when it is getting brought in, can list a hell of almore faults also that some people dont know about. so dont tell me in was trying 2 sell a rescue animal 2 make a profit 

sorry for not having time 2 keep the ferret for weeks on end hoping the old owners would come forward, u didnt see how thin this little was so hasnt been cared for correctly, so i dont think the old owners deserve 2 have her back even if they did come forward. 

again i think u should have kept ur nose out u didnt help what so ever just stuck ur bit in which wasnt needed n was in no way helpful, il say it again commenting on a rehome thread when ur not intrested in helping out or helping with care of the little girl, ur a mod n ur not following the rules but then again one of one and another rule for others isnt it.

like littlehelen said if someone has lost it they will contact a rescue b4 me. 

its stuff like this that really p:censor:s me off next time il just leave an animal 2 die should i (or tell others to, that phone me for help), so i dont get stick off some :censor:s


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> god give it a rest
> 
> yer i was trying 2 sell the ferret n make a fortune wasnt i :bash:, for god sake get a grip man, i was wanting a home for it as i didnt have space or time, what is wrong with asking a 5a rehome fee so someone wouldnt just say yer il have it coz it was free. even a very small fee of a 5a puts freebe hunters off, i was truthful with the ads i could have said yer its mind n sold it for more money but i was honest n asked a small fee that would cover some of the flea treatment n bath it got, my friend didnt get them for fee u know. anyone that did want it knew the situation. i offered 2 my friend on here that evening for FREE but she didnt get back 2 me in time n by the time she pmed back the day after it had already been taken to the rescue that night, which was extra money in petrol paid out n the time it took taking the ferret there n back when my oh could have been attending to his animals, however he had 2 say up late 2 get them done.
> 
> ...


Oooo, I know, I know! :whistling2:


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

I am happy that you did get the ferret sorted and good on you. My point at the start of this was how you responded and how much time you had the ferret for before offering it to anyone for £5. As for getting involved in the rehome thread. As a mod if I feel someone is posting wrongly or in your case rudely then I will get involved regardless of what thread it is or where on the forum it is. Do you really think moderators that run this forum shouldnt post??? :lol2:

Read back to what started you off a simple statement asked by another member which you could off answered a lot more politely. But I am already seeing you have difficulties in responding sometimes.

Also I have no idea about what rescue you are talking about but if true doesnt sound good at all and nobody has said about you selling for profit. Please at least be factual when posting if you are still digging.


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Oooo, I know, I know! :whistling2:


gold star for col :no1:


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

CBR1100XX said:


> I am happy that you did get the ferret sorted and good on you. My point at the start of this was how you responded and how much time you had the ferret for before offering it to anyone for £5. As for getting involved in the rehome thread. As a mod if I feel someone is posting wrongly or in your case rudely then I will get involved regardless of what thread it is or where on the forum it is. Do you really think moderators that run this forum shouldnt post??? :lol2:
> 
> Read back to what started you off a simple statement asked by another member which you could off answered a lot more politely. But I am already seeing you have difficulties in responding sometimes.
> 
> Also I have no idea about what rescue you are talking about but if true doesnt sound good at all and nobody has said about you selling for profit. Please at least be factual when posting if you are still digging.


u say SELLING how was it selling it was a very small rehome fee that i wouldnt have kept, my friend has also had 2 buy flea guard for her home as she had it there but didnt think about fleas at first then saw dirt in its coat n ran out n got some, do u really think i would have let anyone had her, i offered her 2 my friend coz i know she is a lovely person n really cares for her animals, of cause if someone had pmed me wanting 2 give the little girl a home n i didnt know who they were i would have asked questions.

i couldnt give the ferret the time n care she needed so yes i did want her somewhere that she could get what she needed asap, if that was in a new home, foster or perminate or a rescue i wasnt bothered as long as she got the care she needed, i was thinking about the baby ferrets intrests rather the old owners that clearly didnt give a shit. i offered her for rehome as i didnt know of any ferret rescues in the area, but with the HELPFUL PMS off other members of the forum i found one in wigan. 

u dont know me so how could u possibly say just offering it 2 anyone if u had enquired about her u would have seen that i would have asked Qs. the op reply was funny n shouldnt have been written on the thread, if she was so bothered she could have pmed me politly but didnt, n i responded the way i did coz im sick of people assuming things on this forum if u dont write down ur life story, i was in a rush so couldnt be bothered writting in the orginal post yes i my friend is phoning round where as we speck etc etc. yer its a public forum but in the clasifieds there are rules, god iv got a smack on the wrist enough times for writtin what i think or comments on for sale threads so why should others be allowed 2 do so on mine. as a mod personally i think u should have deleted the posts n pmed me asking me not 2 be so rude (if u thought i was) and also asked the op 2 not reply on threads if not intrested and 2 pm me if any concerns. then none of this would have happened. 

just coz someone can be hot headed dont mean they have difficulties responding, i see nothing wrong with my responses everything has been explained, n I am already seeing you have difficulties in reading n understanding what people have written sometimes also can see floors in ur moderating :Na_Na_Na_Na: but its ok everyone has there faults, no ones perfect so i wouldnt worry about it


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

:lol2::lol2: Sorry still trying to understand what your last thread was about. Me being bothered by what you think or something like that. 

Anyway back on topic nice to see the ferret is at a rescue.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Jen (MrsDirtydozen) has had a lot of stick from people on this forum for no reason, & if she appears to be touchy that is why. I have got like that myself on a few occassions because quite often on here it can appear that some people are allowed to do as they please, & others get jumped on as soon as they do or say anything wrong. I had a ticking off by a mod once for having a certain image in my sig that was totally non offensive & was told to remove it. But other members have sigs with clowns getting killed, boobs, & allsorts. Sorry, I'm veering off a tad, but my point is, Jen did what she thought was best for the ferret, & it has turned out to be a wise move that the ferret is now in a rescue. Jen is a top person who I have met on many occassions as well as her family & I love her to bits! So there :Na_Na_Na_Na:
:lol2:


----------



## littlehelen (Nov 5, 2008)

Well an update on the little girl.
She is indeed in a rescue that is run by a close friend of mine.
She is going to the vets tomorrow as it is thought that she is blind.
She is a very loving little girl (approx 14 -16 weeks old) and is quite small for her age so she has been named Little Helen  

I will let you know how she gets on Jen


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

littlehelen said:


> Well an update on the little girl.
> She is indeed in a rescue that is run by a close friend of mine.
> She is going to the vets tomorrow as it is thought that she is blind.
> She is a very loving little girl (approx 14 -16 weeks old) and is quite small for her age so she has been named Little Helen
> ...


OMG she could be blind :gasp: poor little girl, she was very loving when picking her up she sat on my knee in the car had a sniff n fell asleep, i said 2 jonny that none of mine would do that they are 2 busy finding stuff n sniffing about, she also seemed 2 like 2 run n sit down the back of my jumper very still??? so thinking about it now it could be a possibility.

thanx for the update hun, defo let me know how she goes on at the vets, hope she is going 2 be ok, n thank u 2 judy for taking her in, she does some amazing rescue work :2thumb:

jen x


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Jen`s a lovely person and did what she thought was right at the time. It seems on this forum lately that different rules apply to different people.
Glad the ferret is now in safe hands and hope the poor little girl isnt blind that would be so sad


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Oooo, I know, I know! :whistling2:


me too me too!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> me too me too!


And me:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Seems word gets around eh hehe


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

CBR1100XX said:


> As a mod if I feel someone is posting wrongly or in your case rudely then I will get involved regardless of what thread it is or where on the forum it is.





Shell195 said:


> It seems on this forum lately that different rules apply to different people.


I so agree with you Shell. I read the thread, but didn't post cos I too have had nasty comments from people for commenting on rehome and classified threads, which the rules say we aren't supposed to do.

And I know it's going off topic, but, given what CBR is saying above, maybe he might like to explain why the thread that was started simply asking if EmmaJ owed anyone any money was allowed to go on and on and on (off topic) with people slagging Emma off and bring her personal life into the thread and not one moderator stepped in to criticise the posters or clean up the thread???


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

feorag said:


> I so agree with you Shell. I read the thread, but didn't post cos I too have had nasty comments from people for commenting on rehome and classified threads, which the rules say we aren't supposed to do.
> 
> *And I know it's going off topic, but, given what CBR is saying above, maybe he might like to explain why the thread that was started simply asking if EmmaJ owed anyone any money was allowed to go on and on and on (off topic) with people slagging Emma off and bring her personal life into the thread and not one moderator stepped in to criticise the posters or clean up the thread???*


 
I found this absolutely disgusting and even after complaining to the mods still nothing was done. Maybe the mods would like to explain their reasoning for letting that thread get so personal yet they step in and cleanup much less offensive threads/posts


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

now now let me see *thinks through memory* off topic.

that section can get away with blue murder and i hardly see threads locked in there i seem to remember myself getting a thingy for swearing *fair enough!!!*** but i know reaper194 (or simular) doesnt like me and has taken the P!ss a few times as have many others in there 

anyway as for the forum getting different rules i was thinking of having a mod for each section because its rare i see mods post in here as its mainly a reptile forum but i would think shell195 or feorag would make excelent moderaters!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:gasp: No thanks!!

I get in enough trouble as it is! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

If I was a mod there would be very few forum members left:lol2:


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

:lol2: yes i think we should have a domestic mod :2thumb:

it is strange how some threads go on 4 ages n some people are allowed 2 be slatted 2 high heavens, but others get closed very soon. must amit it can make a good read if its not u or ur friends being slatted, but when it is u or ur friends it really isnt nice 2 read


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> :lol2: yes i think we should have a domestic mod :2thumb:
> 
> it is strange how some threads go on 4 ages n some people are allowed 2 be slatted 2 high heavens, but others get closed very soon. must amit it can make a good read if its not u or ur friends being slatted, but when it is u or ur friends it really isnt nice 2 read


but shell and Eileen you both are great people, i mean i don't really know much about Eileen but i know your intelligent and know when enough is enough.....

Shell on the other hand, FANTASTIC woman would do anything for anyone and is what i call a true friend...

i think there should be.... would be interesting what people thought about that! x


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> but shell and Eileen you both are great people, i mean i don't really know much about Eileen but i know your intelligent and know when enough is enough.....
> 
> Shell on the other hand, FANTASTIC woman would do anything for anyone and is what i call a true friend...
> 
> i think there should be.... would be interesting what people thought about that! x


 

Dont be getting carried away Connor, I would hate to be a mod:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Dont be getting carried away Connor, I would hate to be a mod:Na_Na_Na_Na:


i wasnt :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:

why?! you could terrorize every bodies post's with randomness :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:x


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:lol2: Definitely getting carried away - he said I was intelligent!! :crazy: :crazy: :crazy:


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

yes i defo think shell should be a new mod :2thumb: dont really know feorag but im sure she would do a better job than some current mods :whip:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

I think Jen should be made a mod! She would kick some ass (the asses of those who need it kickng eh Jen) hehe xx


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

i still wonder why my life was allowed to be spread across this forum 

i have pm'd t-bo to ask him though i dont expect a reply........


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

in fact the only replys i expect are hate mail from them threads..........


OH by the way it will be ignored.................:2thumb:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Emmaj said:


> in fact the only replys i expect are hate mail from them threads..........
> 
> 
> OH by the way it will be ignored.................:2thumb:


huh what has this got to do with a Lost ferret


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> I think Jen should be made a mod! She would kick some ass (the asses of those who need it kickng eh Jen) hehe xx


lol no way i have far 2 many pets 2 be sat on the computer modding lol 

i do like a bit of ass kicking tho tee hee but no to many pets id rather have a quick nosei on here n spend time with my animals rather than sorting out numpties on this forum :devil: 

hows about u being the new mod :no1:, i do think it is a good idea tho as i dont think mods coming into this section very often as there more in2 there reps, i never go into the snake parts coz its just boring n if anyone sees my post on there is coz jonny hasnt bothered logging me off n logging on his own user lol


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

bosshogg said:


> huh what has this got to do with a Lost ferret


nothing :lol2: but most threads now go totally off track : victory:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> lol no way i have far 2 many pets 2 be sat on the computer modding lol
> 
> i do like a bit of ass kicking tho tee hee but no to many pets id rather have a quick nosei on here n spend time with my animals rather than sorting out numpties on this forum :devil:
> 
> hows about u being the new mod :no1:, i do think it is a good idea tho as i dont think mods coming into this section very often as there more in2 there reps, i never go into the snake parts coz its just boring n if anyone sees my post on there is coz jonny hasnt bothered logging me off n logging on his own user lol


Hiya gorgeous! I couldn't be a mod - I'd end up banning too many half-wits. Starting with my friend & yours! HAHA 

And tell Jonny I will spank him if he doesn't sign out as you again HAHA
xxx


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

bosshogg said:


> huh what has this got to do with a Lost ferret


replying to the post made about my threads..................


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Emmaj said:


> replying to the post made about my threads..................


:yeahright: OK...


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

bosshogg said:


> :yeahright: OK...


:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------

